# GTI 35th / Watkins Glen Wheels : Replika R151 - Center cap



## Diesel-Mike (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello,

I've purchased a set of Replika R151 and I'm trying to figure out which center cap I'm supposed to use !

The OEM Watkins Glen wheels uses the PN: 3B7 601 171 which is supposed to be a Ø65mm but on my wheel I measure Ø63.5mm ! (able to tight fit something that is Ø2.500")

What is the real dimension of the 3B7 601 171 ? Is it a rounded value of 63.5 to 65 or it's a real 65mm ?

Considering it was a rep, I was thinking that the OEM cap would fit ! :/










Thank you for your help !


----------



## Diesel-Mike (Aug 17, 2014)

*Center cap build*

I've tried the boiling method to remove the aluminium part of the centercap and it haven't work at all !!

I've had to grind all the way down the plastic of the original OEM centercap to the aluminium part and bonded it.


----------



## Lunarlander (Apr 11, 2018)

Sorry to dredge this up but I just ordered the same set of wheels. Did you ever figure out which size center cap will fit?
Thanks


----------



## andyTHEdanger (Mar 29, 2008)

52mm


----------



## Lunarlander (Apr 11, 2018)

I just contacted Replika wheel rep. and they gave me this response:
_The size of the center cap you would need will be 65.9mm. However if you go to any VW dealer and give this part number (3B7 601 171 XRW) they will be able to get the exact cap you need. _

I just ordered this size. If it fits I will give a report


----------

